# any info appreciated



## Terry (Apr 8, 2004)

i found this bottle tearing down an old house any info would be great it reads.
 vanstans stratena cement


----------



## olddump (Apr 11, 2004)

Terry, You have helped me with this picture. I have about six of these but they only say VANSTANS STRATINA on them yours has cement on it that must be a glue I always thought they were an ink. Thanks if I find out anything else I'll let you know.
                                                                                              Tom, Olddump
    P.S. I do know that mine come from 1880s to 90s


----------



## IRISH (Apr 11, 2004)

olddump, if your ones don't have cement on them they may well still be an ink,  most ink companys probably made both,  Angus & Co here in Au as an example used a massive range of ink bottles and also bottles marked gum.
 Looks a nice little bottle Terry, Welcome to the forum too [] .


----------



## olddump (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, Irish I have a bunch of inks and some of them also make glues too. I'm surprised there isn't more info on VANSTANS STRATINAS bottles as there are alot of them around here. With seeing Terry's cement bottle and your input I'm sure mine are inks. They are a nice little crude bottle. If you were'nt so far away I'd send you one heres a few that were close enough to grab[]
    Terry where abouts you from? This is a great place to learn about bottles you get input from around the world. You have already helped out too as your picture helped me thanks and welcome                                                    Tom, Olddump


----------

